# Tohatsu 2016 4 stroke props



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I think my PT prop will fit your motor I’m in Jax. 

50hp tohatsu?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/for-sale-new-powertech-swc3r14-prop.57216/


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

My bad should’ve specified 20 hp. I’m not sure it would. I’ll research


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Just checked your link. Regardless if it fit that thing is way to nice for my boat! My boat loves oyster beds and here to stick with aluminum for a bit of give


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

RG Air said:


> Just checked your link. Regardless if it fit that thing is way to nice for my boat! My boat loves oyster beds and here to stick with aluminum for a bit of give



Never had any problems personally running over oysters and causing prop damage in Jax..

I think you'd be surprised..

That prop has some nice cup on it too for hole shot.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Never had any problems personally running over oysters and causing prop damage in Jax..
> 
> I think you'd be surprised..
> 
> That prop has some nice cup on it too for hole shot.


still havent looked for the fit... how much are you asking?


----------

